# Bench press comps



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Is there any comps in the uk that is just bench press like in the usa? Since iv got a dodgy back I will never get near a heavy squat or deadlift, but I can still bench press ok.

Its only 130kg at 90kg bw atm so would be a lot to work on anyway, just wondering.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bump and also what sort of lifts per weight class are we looking at to enter or win?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There's loads of bench only comps. Just google for details. Bit out of touch with the amounts being lifted these days...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

theres one in birmingham yearly, but at them lifts not to sound like a dick youd get hammered, im at 75kg bodyweight and ill put up a 140 comp lift, at 90kgs youll be going against lads putting up 180-220, it can be done youve just got to keep going and practice makes perfect, you know how to bench and the technique and obvioulsy the gear coff coff tren and a bombs, you should be able to get upto 170 with dedication, and use more gear for the rest


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ah yeh i know dude, i no im not up to scratch this year, no were near, as iv not traineg to up my bp, just going with the flow realy. it would just give me an idea of what to aim for and a goal to work towards for 1day.

90kg's benching 220kg :blink: ? raw? jesus lol i was thikning it be around 150-170kg lol, in that case its alot further away than i thought lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

stone14 said:


> ah yeh i know dude, i no im not up to scratch this year, no were near, as iv not traineg to up my bp, just going with the flow realy. it would just give me an idea of what to aim for and a goal to work towards for 1day.
> 
> 90kg's benching 200kg  ? raw? jesus lol


you need to be aiming for roughly double your bodyweight, most comps will allow a booster vest, these arent big big comps but like local or decent level comps, you get some strong fcukin lads none the less, at 90kg bw youll be lookin at 180-220, but you do get them freaks of nature who come in with unnatural crazy strength lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

zack amin said:


> you need to be aiming for roughly double your bodyweight, most comps will allow a booster vest, these arent big big comps but like local or decent level comps, you get some strong fcukin lads none the less, at 90kg bw youll be lookin at 180-220, but you do get them freaks of nature who come in with unnatural crazy strength lol


haha ok cheers mate, well im carried about 14lb of fat i could drop that to get me to 80kg lol but still nowere near. thanks for the numbers tho i have a good idea now. so i take it the equipped comps will be far above 220kg also lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

stone14 said:


> haha ok cheers mate, well im carried about 14lb of fat i could drop that to get me to 80kg lol but still nowere near. thanks for the numbers tho i have a good idea now. so i take it the equipped comps will be far above 220kg also lol


your better of dropping the fat unless your going for big powerlifting, close friend of mine won the comp 70kilo class with 140 bench 2 years in a row, on the year i was prepped to go was putting up 145 at the same bw as him so already had the cat in the bag but didnt end up going unfortunaetly, when you start getting to national levels you see some real talent, lads are putting up some real pound for pound numbers, couple local lads in my gym puttin up 180-200s but there quite fat, aslong as you aim for a pound to pound strenght balance youll be fine, id just recommend starting slow, easy way to abtain injuries imo prepping for these local comps proper fcuked my shoulder up


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Most 200kg+ will be shirted benching, Id say 2 x bodyweight at 90kg is what you'd have to be lifting to be competitive. Record at 82.5kg was 200kg or therabouts.

You also need a slow descent, long pause on chest.....many cannot do this although they claim they can bench x, y, z.

Most are capable of putting 20kg on their bench if they can arch well and adapt to a PL'ing technique, ie lower with lats, elbows tucked, fire it up with the lats and flare elbows near top to lock out.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

My pb competition bench was a little over 180kg at 110kg bodyweight. It wasn't the best by a long way but fortunately I had a big squat and deadlift


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> My pb competition bench was a little over 180kg at 110kg bodyweight. It wasn't the best by a long way but fortunately I had a big squat and deadlift


Which were ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Which were ?


Over 300kg.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Over 300kg.


Got any old vids or pics of old comp stuff ming , Think i asked you this before !?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Got any old vids or pics of old comp stuff ming , Think i asked you this before !?


They do exist as far as I know mate, but not in my possession. I'll pm you...Will have a new 300 squat video up for you in the New Year


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

yes i know a few lads who do bench only comps.

but as said you will need a much bigger bench lol there is some freaks out there. im far from a freak but ive benched 160 @ 18 year old i was about 105kg at the time, 97.5 now and same strength if not stronger. (and the british record for under 21s bench is like 165 in the GBPF) so ill chase that and wreck it before im too old lol, plan on putting up over 200 by the time im 20.

one lad i know competes in 105kg catagory he is about 24 years old, doesnt juice, and puts up 160 raw and ive seen him do a **** easy 180 in his single ply shirt, he often wins, but that being said, not many people compete in powerlifting especially tested lol


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/

Have a look at the records and results..there's also single lifts.

Bdfpa is drug tested...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Get in the BPC or GPC if u want to test yourselves, yes not tested but id not wanna lift where im not testing myself against the best guys.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

@Jim78

Any chance of a close up of your sleeve tattoo please?

Sorry to change the subject OP..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jstar off here and TM puts up some pretty big bench numbers and I think he competes around 90kg?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> @Jim78
> 
> Any chance of a close up of your sleeve tattoo please?
> 
> Sorry to change the subject OP..


Which one got both done lol

Mate seriously they are ****e, im old skool, had em done years ago, bit by bit and then filled in so it made them into sleeves, left arm japanese dragon and henna mask, right arm 2 koi's, wish id had one all penned out and done as a theme :-(


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Jstar off here and TM puts up some pretty big bench numbers and I think he competes around 90kg?


Jay indeed has a great raw total and be even better when he tries equipped.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/
> 
> Have a look at the records and results..there's also single lifts.
> 
> Bdfpa is drug tested...


cheers mate so according to this ash sinclair 90kg , benc unequiped, benched 135kg (national record)? have i read that right?

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/results/2012/2012SingleEventResults.pdf

and a guy ''equipped'' 90kg benched and won his class with 180kg?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Yeah...remember there are age categories..I lifted a couple of times in the B.A.W.G when I was 19, which seems to have vanished of the face of the earth.

Age categories were something like

Junior 16-21

Senior 22-39

Masters 40-45

Then masters was split into groups, but not sure how..

Ash Sinclair is a strong old boy at 61...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ah right cheers mate all have another look lol so i need to look in the seniors and open?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

stone14 said:


> ah right cheers mate all have another look lol so i need to look in the seniors and open?


Yes mate..

Found the catergories in the handbook page 64, also weight classes..

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/rule/2007handbook.pdf

Looks like they missed out seniors in there handbook, which would be 24-39


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

There are loads of bench comps or push and pull comps mate.

You can also enter pretty much any full powerlifting meet as a bench only competitor as loads of guys do bench only.

Depending on the level of comp as a 90kg lifter anything around the 160-200kg mark raw is respectable - just enjoy yourself though. You get the odd monster or kitted lifters but you don't compete against them if you are raw.

We have a push and pull at my gym on Sunday for charity.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Yes mate..
> 
> Found the catergories in the handbook page 64, also weight classes..
> 
> ...


Just to point out that stands for the British DRUG FREE Powerlifting Association


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm not drug free tho lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I'm not drug free tho lol


That's why I mentioned it mate - you will need to lift in either the GPC or BPC which are both untested.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

A lot of powerlifting comps run a bench only alongside the standard three lifts. Have a look at some federations which compete close to you.


----------

